# Ganja Queen



## CassM (Jun 23, 2008)

Did anyone else watch the thing on Schapelle Corby last night? 

Thoughts? 


I've always thought that she did it, but I'm not entirely sure after hearing that Indonesian officials did no testing of the actual dope and no fingerprinting. 

I'd be interested to hear what other people think and if their beliefs changed after watching it.


----------



## itbites (Jun 23, 2008)

*Either way guilty or innocent the legal system over there leaves alot to be desired :shock:....Personally I think she's guilty though!...and her family seems a little dodgy as well lol *


----------



## djfreshy (Jun 23, 2008)

Guilty!!!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 23, 2008)

if that had happened in aus and they had not finger printed the bag and the contense had been handle like th way they handled it , the whole thing would be throwen out of court. guilty or innocent she shouldnt be in the hands of those primative apes that think they are on a human level. i bet thier customs officer took some of the weed for him self, did you notice the smirk that was continually plastered on his face? that is a country i will never visit.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 23, 2008)

Spewin I was planning to watch that, & forgot about it ,.. Darn


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2008)

Grey's Anatomy was waaaaaay more important than any dope smuggler!


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 23, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Grey's Anatomy was waaaaaay more important than any dope smuggler!



Grey's Anatomy was waaaaaay more important TO MY WIFE!!!!!!! Prays for a 2nd TV to fall from the sky.


----------



## thepythonpit (Jun 23, 2008)

Guilty!!!! very doggie family , i reakon it was her half brothers dope...
cant wait for part 2


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 23, 2008)

what do you think her punishment for the crime should be?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 23, 2008)

i feel sorry for her regardless of whether or not she did it.

i think its really harsh for a bit of weed,....

i'd like to know where the footage of the baggage handlers/xrays is,....


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> what do you think her punishment for the crime should be?




To boogie-board naked in amongst a gaggle of stinging jellyfish


----------



## Isis (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the only one that knows the truth is her. The media have changed their opinions on her and her family on numerous occaisions. Hmmmmm funny that about the media.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh I googled that one  It's not a gaggle......it's a smack of jellyfish 8)  All the same, that's what I'd punish her with hehehe


----------



## Dodie (Jun 23, 2008)

She's guilty, you wouldn't not notice a huge bulky item in with you're boogie board if it was planted.

Even though I find weed usually harmless, I still think she's an complete idiot for trying to smuggle it into a country with such harsh laws.


----------



## Isis (Jun 23, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> i feel sorry for her regardless of whether or not she did it.
> 
> i think its really harsh for a bit of weed,....
> 
> i'd like to know where the footage of the baggage handlers/xrays is,....



I think 4kgs is a bit more than a bit of weed. The laws and punishments there are widely known here, why take any risk.


----------



## Earthling (Jun 23, 2008)

What Im surprised at, is someone is sooooo stupid to IMPORT drugs into Indonesia......
Then the person gets busted and gets all depressed that lifes so bad to her.......
I just wish Darwins theory of evolution would still work on the human race and clean up our munged out gene pool.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2008)

Isis said:


> I think 4kgs is a bit more than a bit of weed. The laws and punishments there are widely known here, why take any risk.



And when you visit another country you *must* respect their laws whether you like them or not.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 23, 2008)

Boo Hoo, if they'd paid off the judges at the beginning she'd be out now.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd kill myself quick smart if i was to spend the next 20 years in jail.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 23, 2008)

if she turns out to be guilty(admits to it) she needs 10 logies
IMo she didnt do it


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 23, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> And when you visit another country you *must* respect their laws whether you like them or not.


 
Thats true, but when a person gets nearly as much punishment as guys who blow people up you have to wonder about the turkeys running the show. Even with their strick laws, criminal activity is just as high if not higher over there and it starts way at the top of the food chain


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Thats true, but when a person gets nearly as much punishment as guys who blow people up you have to wonder about the turkeys running the show. Even with their strick laws, criminal activity is just as high if not higher over there and it starts way at the top of the food chain



So she shouldn't be punished because people have done worse things?

There is no way in hell she wouldn't know the consequences, they broadcast them twice on the planes on the way over there. She should just thank her lucky stars she wasn't given the death penalty.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

She's clearly innocent! Just look at her family! 8) ...especially that horse, Mercedes


----------



## JasonL (Jun 23, 2008)

I have found customs to be pretty laid back over there, though I didn't try to smuggle drugs through, well OK, I was wearing a hemp shirt . Anyone who does try to though, deserves 20 years for stupidity.


----------



## boxhead (Jun 23, 2008)

the whole family was in on it . lock them all up


----------



## oddball (Jun 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Anyone who does try to though, deserves 20 years for stupidity.


Lol, I'd have to agree with you there! 
Although my oppinion is, wether or not she is guilty, they used her as an example to australia. They waited for a pretty young woman who would tear the hearts of aussies and the media of both countries, then smashed her with the heaviest penalty next to the death penalty, because people would forget too soon if they killed her.

If she was guilty, they were lucky. But even if she is innocent I doubt any aussie would try to smuggle drugs in there (without bribes) for a long time. Which I imagine was the point of the whole excercise.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 23, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> So she shouldn't be punished because people have done worse things?
> 
> There is no way in hell she wouldn't know the consequences, they broadcast them twice on the planes on the way over there. She should just thank her lucky stars she wasn't given the death penalty.


 
Not what i ment! I was just stating that there doesnt seem to be a varying punishment, suicide bomer and weed? i know whats worse and in australia our justice system would show the difference not class them as the same! (yes i know drugs kill)


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 23, 2008)

Guilty or not, surely she wouldn't have been dumb enough to try and stash it in a bodyboard bag, to me that says planted, its too dodgy otherwise


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I have found customs to be pretty laid back over there, though I didn't try to smuggle drugs through, well OK, I was wearing a hemp shirt . Anyone who does try to though, deserves 20 years for stupidity.


 

I agree. 

When you consider that her sister is a frequent visitor to Bali, and its known that Michelle was also, how can they be so stupid as to go over without locking up their bags properly. I mean for anyone whos been there is the last 10yrs, there is a bloody billboard as you walk into the airport.

The thing that got me last night watching was how staged it all appears. Funny how they have all these hidden and incriminating footage of phone calls etc now. Where was all that back in the day when it could have maybe been of use IN court.

Who does that? If you were in a legal battle, would you be filming everything that went on between your legal team and financial backer? Its all a money making scam i reckon......the TV presentation.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Not what i ment! I was just stating that there doesnt seem to be a varying punishment, suicide bomer and weed? i know whats worse and in australia our justice system would show the difference not class them as the same! (yes i know drugs kill)



Dude i don't think any suicide bombers went to jail :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

If she was plain ugly they would have shot her by now 8)


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Not what i ment! I was just stating that there doesnt seem to be a varying punishment, suicide bomer and weed? i know whats worse and in australia our justice system would show the difference not class them as the same! (yes i know drugs kill)



And in Australia i think you'll find killers and drug dealers regularly doing comparable time in prison.


----------



## thepythonpit (Jun 23, 2008)

she got what was coming to her , its funny how only days before the show was to air she pulls a stunt to get her back on the news again , in the hope more people would tune in to the show ..hahaha ....and i liked the part where thay were planing on how she would cry and ask australia to help me in front of the camara crews ....i hope she rots in that rat and germ infested cage ....


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know whether she is guilty or innocent, I haven't read the brief of evidence, so it is impossible to say.

That said though the Indonesian 'legal' system is an absolute farce.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

It's a pretty miserable outcome for that practical joke her brother played on her................


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2008)

She is either not guily or she is the dumbest criminal ever!!


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 23, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> She is either not guily or she is the dumbest criminal ever!!


 
Yes, I have to agree with that!


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2008)

I reckon they have an agenda...they have to nab a westerner every now and then to finance the prison guards lifestyle......


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 23, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I reckon they have an agenda...they have to nab a westerner every now and then to finance the prison guards lifestyle......


 
hahahahaha yep


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

To add insult to injury they’ve made her head of the horticultural part of the prison 8)


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

Ha ha, most people know my views on drugs, just wish they could somehow implicate that horse mouthed sister as well. I hope she rots in prison. Do the crime do lots of time, especially in Asia. Everyone knows the risks. 

A quote from The Castle is warranted: "Suffer in ya jocks!!!"


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2008)

i cant work out how she didnt notice the extra weight and size of her boogie board bag, that to me cries guilty, or as Fay said extremely stupid.
Anyway, boogie boarders, (eskie lid riders), all need the death penalty or 20 years in jail, as they only get in the way, it should be made a criminal offence to ride one of those silly things, if you cant stand up, stay out of the surf. lol.


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 23, 2008)

oddball said:


> But even if she is innocent I doubt any aussie would try to smuggle drugs in there (without bribes) for a long time. Which I imagine was the point of the whole excercise.




Are you forgetting the nine others that are in there with her now


----------



## amazonian (Jun 23, 2008)

I reckon she should be released to do a photoshoot for picture magazine.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I reckon she should be released to do a photoshoot for picture magazine.



Ha ha, fishing are we?


----------



## Trouble (Jun 23, 2008)

Guilty!! 8)
I always thought she was guilty... her sister made me think that... and the way she acted in court. I bet she knew she would get caught in the end... and her half brothers do look like dope heads :lol:



oddball said:


> But even if she is innocent I doubt any aussie would try to smuggle drugs in there (without bribes) for a long time. Which I imagine was the point of the whole excercise.


 


becswillbe said:


> Are you forgetting the nine others that are in there with her now


 
:lol: Yeah thats true... But I thought there was only 6 now? Didn't they shoot one already:shock::? And the other two got out??


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2008)

amozonia, yuk, you have to be kidding, or do you mean a fugly photo-shoot.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

He meant “Hooves and Ploughs” magazine TrueBlue


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2008)

that sounds more feasable, thanks for clearing that up for me moosey.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

Although by far the worst thing about the whole drama is that slimy phone dealer that crawled out from whatever rock he’d been hiding under. Talk about free publicity  Someone should have planted something on him also


----------



## CassM (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all your feedback! 

I found it very interesting how she also said that she doesnt like to cry in front of people, when they were discussing the whole 'help me Australia' thing.


----------



## alex_c (Jun 23, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> To add insult to injury they’ve made her head of the horticultural part of the prison 8)


 Judging by the way the neighbour spoke about her father on that thing last night i reckon she would know all about that :lol:

Then there was the young girl being interviewed and judging by her facial expressions and body language she was either really nervous or lying. and you cant deny the fact that half her family look like theyve smoked a fair bit of dope in their time.


----------



## Fiona74 (Jun 23, 2008)

Whats that saying 'If you lie with dogs your gonna get fleas'. Dope use is in the family, so it's unlikely it was some stranger who randomly picked her boogie board bag to put some dope in. I reckon it's her brothers (dope, or idea to take it) but Shapelle knew about it and he convinced her that she should carry it instead of him as customs wouldn't suspect her...


----------



## Jewly (Jun 23, 2008)

I really don't know about this one. I once saw a documentary on her a number of years ago and every time she went to answer a question she turned her head away and that's a sign that you're not telling the truth. If she is guilty I really don't think she should have to serve 20 years for the crime but then again, if you travel to another country then you have to obey their laws. I think their legal system leaves a lot to be desired though and I really think that there should be international laws governing the way that evidence is taken is cases where there are such harsh penalties, including the death penalty.

I have heard on the grape vine (not the media) that the Corby's are drug dealers but then I can't say if that is true or not because so much wrong information surrounds these types of cases. 

Maybe it was hers, maybe it was planted or maybe it was put in her bag by a baggage handler. I know a former baggage handler and he's told me that he often saw his work mates using passenger's luggage to courier stuff interstate. Maybe that's what happened and it was meant to be taken out in Sydney and someone missed it.

I was planning on visiting Bali before this happened, but now I will never travel there. The Balinese people are probably lovely, but I don't trust their officials.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 23, 2008)

Another good reason not to travel there . Besides it is totally full of foreigners .


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 23, 2008)

moosenoose,- yeah i agree 100%, what a publicity hunter, and an extremely slimy one at that.
Hes just a complete numnuts imo, who in their right mind would buy a phone of a slimbag like him.


----------



## kandi (Jun 23, 2008)

i feel for her, i would like to think she i innocent and if she is guilty she should do her time in australia. There would be a hell hole and i would not wish that upon anybody.


----------



## dodgie (Jun 23, 2008)

After reading this thread a few thoughts come to mind.Mob mentality,ignorance,self centered and karma.


----------



## oddball (Jun 23, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Are you forgetting the nine others that are in there with her now




I had forgotten about them, you're right!
But as far as I know (I admit that it comes from channel 7, the home of truth in media) they were part of a mule ring and either they or their families were threatened into doing it, and didn't have a choice whether they went or not. At least that's what the news was saying as their plea for mercy.

I haven't heard anything recently though... And I'm sure the media wouldn't miss the chance to resurrect the plight of poor, photogenic Schapelle.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 23, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> Grey's Anatomy was waaaaaay more important TO MY WIFE!!!!!!! Prays for a 2nd TV to fall from the sky.


 
Hsut77 still wears the pants.........His wife just tells him which one st wear.:lol:

The one Q I had before last night was, Why would you take weed to Bali? But now I know that you can't get top Quality Hydro in Bali. But if you had some, and you were in contact with Expats and Aussie tourists that didn't mind paying alot for it, Would be a BIG temptation for an idiot.
In one word, GUILTY!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 23, 2008)

I have to say at the start I thought she was 100% innocent and I really felt sorry for her, but...
In the recent years I have certainly questioned her innocence, hearing interviews and how basically her whole family has been linked to drugs etc.(then again who knows whats true and what bullcrap with the media)

But either way you still have to ask why would she bother doing it in the first place?
As others have said she is either innocent or really stupid!, 
why would you smuggle drugs into Bali and in your own bag, without trying to cover or 'bury' it?,.... it just doesnt make sense.

As far as others saying 'surely she would feel if her bag weighed an extra 4kg', 
well I have to say, If I just got off a plan and picked up my bag and it now weighed say 20kg intstead of 16kg I really dont think I would notice, or think 'hey wait a minute has some dogey so&so put 4kg of dope in my bag cause it feels a bit heavier?"

As I said I dont know if she is innocent or not, It does seem suss that her whole family has been linked with dope, Im sure she is not as innocent as she makes out, but I am still not sure that she is 100% guilty,.
Maybe it was her brothers/ or sisters and she is taking the wrap for him/her?,. who knows?

Well either way she F'd up bigtime and is now paying the price,..


----------



## cement (Jun 23, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> She is either not guily or she is the dumbest criminal ever!!


 
Prisons are full of stupid people.
And theres the old saying "if you can't do the time,........................................."
The amount of advertising about carrying drugs into other countries when you travel is pretty hard to ignore.
Poor Shapelle.


----------



## zobo (Jun 23, 2008)

first thing I have to say is NEVER believe the media!

A few more things to consider;

her brother was involved in a home invasion in Brissie after she was already caught.This involved him and mates bashing up another druggie with bats and stealing $ and DRUGS. Nice family hey?

Her father is known to associate with that neighbour a lot more than they let on and the neighbour is a druggie and good mate of her father.

She always claimed she has never associated with drug users, but pics surfaced of her sister bonging on and pics of Shapelle socialising with a well known drug dealer in SA.

You all saw some of the 'acting' she has done to the media. She also went 'religious' for a while too wearing a head scarf etc to help her case.....I noticed that has now gone after her appeals???

After her brother was interviewed by Australian Police he was heard bragging in a bar in Bali that he told the cops nothing!

She claims not to be a druggie but stated she could smell it when she opened the bag (smell what?) 

Also when people wonder WHY would they take drugs over, it is simple...$$$. As they don't have hydro gear over there and it is worth a lot. Also the ex-pats etc want it and prefer to buy of 'white' people for security.

Oh and if you are wondering why "MAD RON' backed her, this is also very interesting......... His brother is a well known Gold Coast Bikie who is currently in the judicial system for shooting a guy at the spit on Gold Coast a few years ago......drug related of course. I Wonder were RON got his backing for his business?? and why would a bikie associate try to help her out????? weird hey??

think it over, she is guilty as hell

Yes here is some dodgy 'policing' over there but it is a third world country and they don't have our technology etc for CCTV, fingerprinting etc


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 23, 2008)

You cant choose your family but she made a hell of a lot of bad choices. Gut feel says guilty and absolutely ridiculously STOOPID...


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 23, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> i cant work out how she didnt notice the extra weight and size of her boogie board bag, that to me cries guilty, or as Fay said extremely stupid.
> Anyway, boogie boarders, (eskie lid riders), all need the death penalty or 20 years in jail, as they only get in the way, it should be made a criminal offence to ride one of those silly things, if you cant stand up, stay out of the surf. lol.


 

PMSL.... couldn't agree more TB


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2008)

Geeez you guys are harsh. She KNEW there was stuff in the bag but her Mum told her it was dried Rosemary for a big spaghetti they were going to cook over there! Geeeeesh! 8)


----------



## Crackajack (Jun 23, 2008)

I have just read the book " THE DAMAGE DONE" by Warren Fellows and in my opinion after reading that book....no one...guilty or not deserves to spend any time in one of those 
prisons....Just horrific!!!!!!!


----------



## albino (Jun 24, 2008)

i never beleved the baggage handler scenario, why, if they had such control over interstate shipping would they need to hide it in someones bag. they could just put it in a bright yellow bag thats easier to find and can't go missing.

anyway, i believe that the whole group are guilty and have done it many times before. this was her first trip to bali after security was increased after the bali bombings and everything is now x-rayed. i don't think she has ever had a job in her life, yet has travelled overseas a dozen times ( being enrolled in a tafe beauty therapy course so you can stay on the dole, doesn't qualify as a profession in my books. i don't think she even turned up to one lesson ).

further, afp offered to fingerprint the bags and do dna on the weed, but slapelle refused to consent.

and this argument about if it happened in australia, she wouldn't have been convicted. there are dozens of foreigners in our gaols for importing drugs, and guess what, they all used the slapelle defence, that someone else put it in their bags and they are completely innocent.

she's on suicide watch now, and that's what should happen, watch her suicide. give that inbred gene pool a good chlorination, i say. speaking of inbred, mad ron's mum houda, looks like she could be one of the corby clan. another twist in the story.

now i hope everybody learns a good lesson from this, don't go to other countries and break their laws, do it here where you know the penalties are light.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 24, 2008)

Gecko,- maybe if your bag was large, and heavy. But a boogie board weights next to nothing and can be picked up with one finger, same as the bag it was in, and the flippers also weight hardly anything.
The size of that bag of pot would of weight as much, probally more, than everythings else combined, not to mention it would of over doubled the thickness of the bag, boogie board and flippers.
So it seems very strange to me that she supposedly didnt notice this as it would of been immpossible not to notice. Very dodgy indeed.

Twiggz, hahaha, just run them all over, hahaha. Bloody eskie lid riders.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see tonights episode!!!!!!! What ever happened to the lie detector test that the sisiter was supposed to take on channel nine's A Current Affair?????? That never eventuated either. It will be good to watch this over time and find out what really happened. If we ever do find out the truth.


----------



## FAY (Jun 24, 2008)

Crackajack said:


> I have just read the book " THE DAMAGE DONE" by Warren Fellows and in my opinion after reading that book....no one...guilty or not deserves to spend any time in one of those
> prisons....Just horrific!!!!!!!



I read that book.......I couldn't put it down...but what a shocker!!!!
How sad was it that the Newtown football player (can't remember his name) had no idea that this Fellowes bloke had drugs in his bag?
After reading that...I wouldn't go near those countries even if my life depended on it.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jun 24, 2008)

sure, I hear what you say TrueBlue,.

As I said at the start (2004) I thought she was innocent, but as more time goes by she is looking more guilty everyday..


----------



## CassM (Jun 24, 2008)

We are supposedly finding out the truth tonight. It will be interesting to see what the 'truth' is.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2008)

The truth is it’s a biggest candid camera hoax that’s ever been played on anyone. Tonight they let her out with the Bali judges having a bit of a laugh and chuckle about the whole thing  Has anyone ever seen that movie “The Game”??? Same deal here 8)


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 24, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> The truth is it’s a biggest candid camera hoax that’s ever been played on anyone. Tonight they let her out with the Bali judges having a bit of a laugh and chuckle about the whole thing  Has anyone ever seen that movie “The Game”??? Same deal here 8)



You just got punked :lol:


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is what i believe.
I wasnt so sure at the beginning and to tell the truth im not so sure no either, but i do know this.
If anyone saw the photo that was taken of the group that was travelling that day to bali, all the girls were smiling and happy, not a care in the world, and the brother, was sweating and stressed in that photo, he didnt look like someone that was about to embark on a great holiday.
I wouldnt think that shapelle would have been so bright and bubbly in the photo if she had that much dope in her bag.

I also think that the government could have helped more but after looking into the family past dealings with drugs, knew better of it, that would have just opened up the doors for everyone that did indeed wish to drug traffic, australias help. 

My opinion is that the brother and mercedes, had something to do with it, and possibly the father. Mercedes had the contacts to offload the stuff in bali as she lives there full time. And the brother looks dumb enough to do it.

My thoughts, but I guess it could come down to another Azaria chamberlin Story, we may never ever know the truth.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2008)

Exclusive never seen before footage! 8)


----------



## CassM (Jun 24, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 24, 2008)

hahaha, classic, your a unit moosey. hahaha.


----------



## kirstys (Jun 24, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Grey's Anatomy was waaaaaay more important than any dope smuggler!


 

i am with you cant miss grey's


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm i dont know weather she did it but her whole family is rather dodgy. 

i did hear a wierd thing the other day though from a mate, (pub story no idea if its true or not just saying what i heard) apparently this guy has a mate up in qeensland and he used to get his weed from schapelles brother. i have no idea if its true or not.


----------



## thepythonpit (Jun 24, 2008)

guilty , guilty , guilty ,,,, the whole family should be locked up ,,,, 
hows that drug dealer friend saying at the jail , i will organise some smoke for next week ...hahaha


----------



## amazonian (Jun 25, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> guilty , guilty , guilty ,,,, the whole family should be locked up ,,,,
> hows that drug dealer friend saying at the jail , i will organise some smoke for next week ...hahaha


 
As if that wasn't staged.
He is a known drug trafficker so why would he go there & risk the media hype etc if he had connections with the Corby's? 

He knew the press was recording so why would he even say that? And I find it suss that he continually made comments about smoking such as 'have you been smoking while in here?' & 'I'll try & organise a smoke for next friday' 

And if he was infact a family friend why would they refuse him visiting her in jail?

I reckon that bloke has an ulterior motive.
Whether that be to sell a story, or to get leniency in his upcoming court case, who knows. But I doubt very much he has any connection at all with the Corby's other than what was shown.


----------



## The Devil (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting thread this, really polarized people.
Myself, she's guilty but I'm so sick of hearing about it I don't really care.
Had she have been an Aussie of say Indian or European descent it would have made about 6 lines in the paper for 1 day.

It's interesting to note that 2 or 3 months ago a Vietnamese/ Australian was executed in Vietnam for drug smuggling........where was the public outcry, where was A Current Affairs.
It made a very small article in the newspaper.

As for the 20 years being too long, well Bali is not Australia and the penalties are made very clear on the visa forms and at the airport.

Some say that "grass" isn't bad, is harmless ect, but there would be very few druggies who didn't start off on grass.

Next it will be Bali 9's turn, and I for one really don't give a rats....feel very sorry for the familys ect but not the 9.....Guilty without a doubt and they knew the penalties.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 25, 2008)

right on Devil, just because she was niave enough to think she wouldn't get caught doesn;t mean she didn't know the consquences. i couldn't actually stand watching the whole programme because of the trashy family, i mean i've ben known to swear at the best of times but "oh my god" or as her sister says 'oh my ********ing god" give it a rest


----------



## alex_c (Jun 25, 2008)

and the way her sisters indonesian boyfriend or whatever spoke about dope really helps shappelles case he described it as being gods plant. so its painfully obvious the family arent the sharpest tools in the shed they just make her look more and more guilty:lol:


----------



## the_tsar (Jun 25, 2008)

Crackajack said:


> I have just read the book " THE DAMAGE DONE" by Warren Fellows and in my opinion after reading that book....no one...guilty or not deserves to spend any time in one of those
> prisons....Just horrific!!!!!!!


 

I read it too, and while the punishment is harsh, it is well known.
This is a way of telling these people to wake up to the choices they make, to be more aware of the consequenses.

Shapell deserves to rot in depressed mysery. I never believed any of it, for a second, their stories never made logical sense.


----------



## cobrajet (Jun 25, 2008)

I read the book about shapell, and my first thought into the book was that she was guilty. Last nights show made me think it has got something to do with her sis and her bro muggeling the drugs in.
the lawyer that got fired sure has a axe to gring though, Makes you wonder why he is so cranky at the family especially the mother.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jun 25, 2008)

I can understand why he is so angry. It costs a fortune to go through uni to become a lawyer and they have single handidly ruined his career. He can never work again (as a defence attorney). I would be a bit peeved too.


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jun 25, 2008)

Alex c....I thought that comment from the boyfriend/husband was odd too. It was as bad as the one where her brother said "If she was guilty, as if I would tell you".....hmmmmm I am guessing that they will eventually slip up or someone will shoot their mouths off. If they are guilty that is. But I reckon they would have to be. You never know....I was wrong about the baby Azaria thing....who would have thought.......


----------



## The Devil (Jun 25, 2008)

Carpetcleaner said:


> I can understand why he is so angry. It costs a fortune to go through uni to become a lawyer and they have single handidly ruined his career. He can never work again (as a defence attorney). I would be a bit peeved too.



I would really doubt that Corby is the reason he is no longer a practicing Lawyer, and to say that his career is ruined is rubbish.
Defense Lawyers loose cases every day of the week, I'm sure that even the Lawyers who loose high profile cases don't pack up their kit and go home.

We, as tax payers have paid out somewhere in the order of $150,000. to the Corby family and Corby Lawyers.
Why I should have to fork out my money to help drug smugglers I don't know.

Also keep in mind that the media be it print or electronic can slant a story any way they like.
I'm sure that with only a little thought the could make out that Pol Pot was really a nice and misunderstood gentleman who only yearned for his family and a quite life..................


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 25, 2008)

You hit the nail on the head Jas 
well said 
I dont beleive shapelle put the drugs in her bag ,
because her step brother carried the bag to the customs counter ?
why ?
because im sure shapelle would have noticed the extra bulge in the boogie board bag ?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 26, 2008)

The bag was one of those rainbow coloured bags everyone has...too bad she picked up the wrong one 8) ....pays to tie a different coloured ribbon around your luggage  hehe


----------



## gonsnaken (Jun 26, 2008)

Do the crime - Do the time her whole family i think are involved in it somehow


----------



## itbites (Jun 26, 2008)

*Prison life isn't doing anything for her skin!...Poor thing *


----------



## alex_c (Jun 26, 2008)

Carpetcleaner said:


> Alex c....I thought that comment from the boyfriend/husband was odd too. It was as bad as the one where her brother said "If she was guilty, as if I would tell you".....hmmmmm I am guessing that they will eventually slip up or someone will shoot their mouths off. If they are guilty that is. But I reckon they would have to be. You never know....I was wrong about the baby Azaria thing....who would have thought.......


 the young girl they were interviewing also seemed very suspect and was showing very little emotion as if she was extremely nervous and lying.And the way the father randomly starts yelling also is a sign of lieing. if a decent interrogator was called into question them they would all crack and confess pretty quick.:lol:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 26, 2008)

The Devil said:


> Interesting thread this, really polarized people.
> Myself, she's guilty but I'm so sick of hearing about it I don't really care.
> Had she have been an Aussie of say Indian or European descent it would have made about 6 lines in the paper for 1 day.
> 
> ...


 
I remember a while back someone researched the stats and there are 100's of Aussies rotting in noverseas jails for drug crimes in other countries, many on even flimsier evidence. The simply fact is, if you choose to travel to another country, you choose to put yourself in the hands of their legal system. Do your research before you travel!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 26, 2008)

The most proficient LIARS are drug users/dealers. I doubt whether they will ever confess as they don't have many brain cells left.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 26, 2008)

I know its their law, but what do you think would have happened had they given her the death sentance? do you think our gov would have done something?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 26, 2008)

I feel sorry for her stupidity that she honestly thought if she was so obvious that it would go unnoticed..it back fired she knew the drill her sister married a man from Bali so they are aware of the laws in that country i think they are guilty and be stuffed if i would take the rap for a family member she should speak up and drag the other ones involved in it to ,a prison sentence in that country is like a death sentence she wont make 20 years i dont think .sad really .......


----------



## CassM (Jun 26, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I know its their law, but what do you think would have happened had they given her the death sentance? do you think our gov would have done something?



It probably would have played out much like the Van Nguyen case then, the government attempted to intervene at the eleventh hour but Singapore held fast on executing him.


----------

